
Brian Kernighan's new book: D is for Digital - henry_flower
http://kernighan.com/
======
koeselitz
In 1978, he co-wrote "The C Programming Language." 34 years later, he's
published "D Is For Digital." At this rate, he'll be done with the whole
alphabet by the year 2760.

~~~
mahmud
Knuth-esque ..

------
skrebbel
Am I the only one who thought that Kernighan was yet another D (the
programming language) convert upon reading the title?

~~~
k4st
Yup, I thought D (for the language) and Digital for DigitalMars (for the
compiler).

------
thepumpkin1979
When I read the title my initial though was that this was a new book about _D_
programming language from _Digital_ Mars...

------
blairbits
After a cursory glance, it seems a lot like Code by Petzold[1], or at least a
similar concept in less detail. I loved that book, and I know most others did
as well. I'd love to take a look at it.

[1] <http://www.charlespetzold.com/code/>

~~~
graeme
I read both. D is for Digital takes up where Code leaves off. It's an easier
read, Code gets harder near the end.

I just starting learning programming in January, and both Code and D is for
digital were indispensable for the context they gave me.

------
dsr_
Nobody reading HN is in the target audience for this book.

However, we probably have acquaintances and relatives who could benefit.

~~~
brudgers
There are probably more than a few HN'ers who are interested in Dennis
Richie's take on these things because of their interest in what he thinks. It
is analogous to the reasons HN'ers are interested in PG's thoughts about High
School.

~~~
dragonquest
Ummm...the book is authored by Brian Kernighan, not dmr. But I can see that
the crux of your argument still holds if you substitute Kernighan back.

------
dangravell
In the wake of the ignorance highlighted by SOPA et al this book seems
prescient. It sounds like a useful tome to pass on to older, yet intelligent,
relatives so they can better understand how and what information they enter or
leave on the Internet is collected.

------
Kartificial
Perfect gift for my girlfriend :)

~~~
AntiRush
Yep, I just bought it for my girlfriend's Kindle. We've been talking about how
computers work lately - this seems like a great supplement.

I'm sort of curious to read it, too.

------
spinchange
Some other neat things by and about Mr. Kernighan linked to on this page. Even
though this book focuses on rudimentary concepts, I feel like I have to have
it on my shelf.

------
A_A
Thanks! I'm getting the book for myself, as well as for my young
nephews/nieces who I'd like to introduce to CS.

------
octopus
Hope to see an updated edition of "The C programming language" for C99.

~~~
pjmlp
I had hoped for it as well, but it might never happen.

Now we have already C11, and AFAIK there isn't a single compiler that fully
supports C99, let alone C11.

Then we have companies like Microsoft which nowadays care only about C++, and
won't improve the C standard support beyond C89 on their compiler.

~~~
octopus
I think gcc and (maybe) clang have good support for C99:

<http://gcc.gnu.org/c99status.html>

~~~
pjmlp
Good support is not 100%.

Plus not all projects are allowed to use gcc or clang.

Case in point, I worked in a project where the UNIX compilers used had to be
the standard vendor ones for Aix, HP-UX and Solaris.

